# Sticky Butt Pad



## JeffinPTC (Dec 6, 2015)

I've got 2 rifles who's butt pads have become sticky, one a 1980s Weatherby with Pachmayr pad and one  Remington with 10 yo factory replacement synthetic stock.  I'm tired of picking the pine straw out of my butt. 
 I called WBY and he suggested $700 for a new Deluxe stock and Lymans told me to call WBY.
Does CLP etc cause this?
Any suggestions short of new pads?


----------



## GAGE (Dec 6, 2015)

My daughters youth 700 has the same problem. I am hoping to replace it with a limbsaver.


----------



## JeffinPTC (Apr 22, 2018)

Follow up on Sticky Butt pad.
I took ity to a LGS to have replaced and he said there is a known problem with these Limbsavers and it would be replaced under wty.  Call the company if you have this problem


----------



## Clemson (Apr 22, 2018)

You said it was a Pachmayr pad in your first post.  What is LGS?


----------



## nmurph (Apr 22, 2018)

Local Gunsmith


----------



## longbeard (Apr 22, 2018)

I had the same problem several years ago with my 11-87 turkey gun.  I called Remington customer service and they sent me a new one free of charge.


----------



## JackSprat (Apr 22, 2018)

Shotgunners spray them with WD-40 and let them dry.

Cheap fix is to wrap with plastic electrical tape.


----------



## killerv (Apr 23, 2018)

limbsaver will replace the remington pads for no cost. I bought a used model 7 with one, sent them a pic of the pad, and had a new one in the mail in no time. very nice folks


----------



## jmoser (Apr 24, 2018)

My Encore has a Limbsaver pad and it flat out melted into the foam cushioning on my gunsafe floor.  I mean the two materials fused together like they were welded.  Never seen such a thing happen; sticky goo all over the pad.

I store it now with a sandwich baggie over the pad but will call and whine if there is a warranty replacement.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 28, 2018)

jmoser said:


> I store it now with a sandwich baggie over the pad but will call and whine if there is a warranty replacement.



Like this idea. I have the same problem on my Remington 700 and 11-87 with limbsaver recoil pads.


----------



## JeffinPTC (May 12, 2018)

_You said it was a Pachmayr pad in your first post. _

I was wrong.  It was a Limbsaver.


----------

